# moin moin und tach



## AMUN (8 Juni 2006)

Da ich hier der neue bin wollte ich mal geschwind „guten tag“ sagen und ein lob für das tolle Board aussprechen.


----------



## Driver (8 Juni 2006)

Moin Moin Meister!
Dann will ich dich mal geschwind bei uns willkommen heißen 
Vielen dank für das nette Lob. Viel Spaß hier und auf ein frohes posten ...

Gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (8 Juni 2006)

Hallo Meister, möchte dich auch herzlich Willkommen heissen!
Hoffe wir lesen uns hier noch öfters und haben Spaß an den zahlreichen Celebritys!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## spoiler (9 Juni 2006)

Von mir natürlich auch ein moin moin an dich  Viel Spass...


----------



## pilaski (2 Sep. 2015)

wilkommen auf cb


----------

